# Silver Efex Pro 2 is AWESOME:  Comments and critiques?!



## D-B-J (Jun 16, 2011)

So i took this shot the other day with my new Nikon d7000, and i must say i am loving the camera.  I decided to get the trial version of silver efex pro 2 as i LOVE black and white photo's, so here it is.  



And edit with Lightroom 3 and Photoshop CS5:






Using Silver Efex Pro 2:






Regards, 
Jake


----------



## Mike Lamb (Jun 16, 2011)

There's too much out of focus here for me.  Some of the veins in the lower right leaf and some of the flower isn't enough for a compelling image.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 16, 2011)

Mike Lamb said:


> There's too much out of focus here for me.  Some of the veins in the lower right leaf and some of the flower isn't enough for a compelling image.



I took the shot intending for it to be largely oof, as i was using a wide aperture.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2011)

Narrow DoF doesn't always work, whether you intended it or not. Personally I find it as gimmicky and over done as selective coloring.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Narrow DoF doesn't always work, whether you intended it or not. Personally I find it as gimmicky and over done as selective coloring.



What, the editing, or the photo?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 16, 2011)

The photo.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> The photo.



I should have clarified in my original post: i realize the photo is nothing special and it IS cliche.  I was asking more for critique's and comments on the editing.  My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jun 16, 2011)

i actually find the first edit to be more visually appealing


----------



## mjbine (Jun 16, 2011)

+1^^^^


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 16, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> i actually find the first edit to be more visually appealing


Hmm interestingg. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 16, 2011)

Totally adore Silver Efex it's all I use for BWs (errr.. digital that is. Not film after scanning). That being said I do prefer the first. I think I would prefer the second in terms of tonal range and detail if it was a true BW however sans the border. Honestly - I think the photo has very nice texture


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 17, 2011)

I love Nik Silver EFEX Pro.  I've been using it for a while now and it's pretty much the only program I use for converting images to B&W.  To the OP.. IMO I really like your first photo you posted.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 17, 2011)

I bet you can achieve almost the same thing with LR (without the framing).


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 17, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I bet you can achieve almost the same thing with LR (without the framing).



I think the structure tool get's more.. well.. structure, than lightroom can achieve.  I can only push contrast and clarity so far


----------



## Katessushi (Jun 19, 2011)

I use silver efex,it's a good software. The photo isn't good


----------

